# Mulat- A giant Christmas surprise



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

First, I hope everyone is having a Merry Christmas! I had a few hours to go fishing today so I decided to quickly wade the channel. Saw lots of shad swimming in the channel so things looked good. Started working my Xrap down the edge and on my 3rd cast, as the lure is getting close, feel a thump on the pause about 10' away. So I set the hook thinking its a trout and the fish immediately turns and heads out towards the bay taking around 60 yards on the first run. 2nd run, fish takes another 40yds or so and I am seeing backing on my spool. At this point I start walking out on the flat to chase it down. After 30 minutes into the fight, the fish starts to get closer but is still not done. I see the lure is on the outside of her mouth so I start to worry. Another 15 minutes go by of back and forth, it taking 20yds and me slowly turning her and getting some line back. Finally I get her up to me and grab the lip by hand and the lure just pops free. The NRX 842/Chronarch Ci4+ is performing great. 4th fish well over 20lbs that I have caught on it. Fight lasted a while so I revived her for a while and she swam off strong. Fish measured 42", not sure of the weight. Didn't catch any trout after all this mayhem but I am sure they are there. Water was cold, tide was running in, wind was blowing and water was pretty clear. Might try for some trout back in the bayous or up in the river tomorrow. Here's a few pics, the best I could do alone. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

OH MY!!! What a great Christmas present. 42" would come in at approx. +/- 30lbs... That's a huge Red Fish. I'd be telling THAT story for a very long time (and NOT be lying)!!! You truly know how to fish Mullato Bayou. Thx for sharing that excellent report...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish ! Merry Christmas !


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Great redfish!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice one! 42" is my personal best so I feel our pain on the long fight on light tackle.

Good job handling the big girl gently and reviving her!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome catch.....dern fine pics too!!!! Got a great CHRISTmas present!!!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you guys for the kind words. Definitely a catch and Christmas I won't soon forget. Will be a great Christmas story in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow nice fish it was a nice day to go out fishing wish I was out there


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you, it was a beautiful day.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Cool fish! Merry Christmas


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Great report and excellent pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jeffbro, very nice my man... u killing it in that bayou 42" wow thats a stud indeed. Im still in cali ill b back monday and plan on fishin Tuesdays u down? Ill b fishing 4 smallies tomorrow look 4 the report, day after Christmas.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Pretty easy to tell it was a monster with the pic of your hand in its mouth. Bet that was a blast on light tackle!!!


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report, great pics, nice release!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate all the great responses. It was definitely a lot of fun hooking a monster on light tackle. I hate to wear them out so much to land it, but I make sure to revive accordingly. Watching her swim off across the flat and into the channel was awesome. I sure do love Mulat Bayou!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

You won't stop smiling for a month or more!!


----------



## steady23 (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome fish man. Congrats. I just moved right there in Bayside near Mulat Bayou. I have been fishing in there around the tressel in my kayak with no luck. The channel you are talking about, is that the one near the tressel?


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

60hertz said:


> Nice one! 42" is my personal best so I feel our pain on the long fight on light tackle.
> 
> Good job handling the big girl gently and reviving her!


Me Too !!! What a fight. Congratulations, on this fine catch and release !!!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

steady23 said:


> Awesome fish man. Congrats. I just moved right there in Bayside near Mulat Bayou. I have been fishing in there around the tressel in my kayak with no luck. The channel you are talking about, is that the one near the tressel?


Thanks. Yes, that channel and the one near Archie Glover are both good.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Robin said:


> Me Too !!! What a fight. Congratulations, on this fine catch and release !!!


Definitely an awesome fight, love feeling the powerful headshakes and the long runs. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome red!


----------

